# adding a Mexican Bank to existing paypal account



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been trying to add my Banamex account to my existing paypal account in dollars and with an address in the USA. Do I have to open another account to add my Mexican Bank to the paypal account. There is no place in the paypal account registration to put the 18 diget clabe for the Banamex account. And I want to be able to send money to my children with their Mexican accounts. Thank you. Please explain as you would to an non techie! Gracias! revkim


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it possible to use your Banamex debit card account nummber rather than the account clabe? If your children have Banamex accounts, you could do an account to account transfer without cost.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

Be careful, because I know of someone who had her PP account frozen just recently while trying simply to change her phone number on her account. They saw that she was logging on from a Mexican IP, while all her information, including her bank account, was in the U.S. They are insisting that she open a Mexican PP account, which she can't because she is only on a visitor visa (and has been for 5 years). PP is now requiring you to have TWO accounts if you live in two countries and have bank accounts in two countries. They will freeze your account until they straighten it out.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a Mexican PayPal account with a Mexican debit card and an US credit card. 

There is no restriction on visa requirements to get a Mexican PayPal account.


----------



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

*paypal*

How did you add the clabe for your Mexican bank account? It will not fit in the 9 digit bank routing number area.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

revkim said:


> How did you add the clabe for your Mexican bank account? It will not fit in the 9 digit bank routing number area.


If this is addressed to me, I didn't use my bank account, but my debit card.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

No PayPal visa restrictions? All I know is that her U.S. account was frozen for 180 days and she was told she needs a Mexican bank account and proof of her Mexican address. That constitutes a visa restriction, since it is impossible to open a Mexican bank account with a tourist visa, isn't it? All this because she tried to change her phone number and they noticed she always logged in from a Mexican IP address. 

PayPal isn't a bank and is pretty much the wild, wild west of money exchanges, because it can do pretty much what it wants, and all you can do is fight it.

She's also had a really hard time finding a prepaid debit card she can use in Mexico. None of her bank cards work, and every prepaid card she's tried says it will work internationally, but doesn't work in Mexico.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

revkim said:


> How did you add the clabe for your Mexican bank account? It will not fit in the 9 digit bank routing number area.


You'll have to call them and have them put the number in.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Angelpie99 said:


> No PayPal visa restrictions? All I know is that her U.S. account was frozen for 180 days and she was told she needs a Mexican bank account and proof of her Mexican address. That constitutes a visa restriction, since it is impossible to open a Mexican bank account with a tourist visa, isn't it? All this because she tried to change her phone number and they noticed she always logged in from a Mexican IP address.
> 
> PayPal isn't a bank and is pretty much the wild, wild west of money exchanges, because it can do pretty much what it wants, and all you can do is fight it.
> 
> She's also had a really hard time finding a prepaid debit card she can use in Mexico. None of her bank cards work, and every prepaid card she's tried says it will work internationally, but doesn't work in Mexico.


Your experience is second-hand, right? No real personal experience with PayPal, right?


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

joaquinx said:


> Your experience is second-hand, right? No real personal experience with PayPal, right?


I'm a freelance writer who has been largely paid through PayPal, and now am exclusively paid through PayPal, since 2008. Before it was owned by eBay, PP stole $250 of my money. It just disappeared from my account, and they swore it was never there, despite me having a confirmation that it was sent to PayPal and one from them that it was received. They illegally changed their records to show that I had never received that money, and I never got it back. They knew it wasn't worth hiring an attorney over, so they knew I would not fight them. They did this NUMEROUS times and are still doing it. Google "PayPal stole my money," and see what you get.

In 2010, they allowed someone from China to hack my account and use every last dime in it to make purchases. Their excuse? "We didn't know if maybe you were visiting China." I asked them how they could have possibly thought that, since I had just made a purchase the day before from Florida? They had no answer. It took me 6 weeks to get that money back while they "investigated" the theft. 

Last year, they sent me a new debit card to the wrong address, even though I had called and changed my address 6 months before. After 3 times of them saying they had sent me a snail mail code to call in to verify my new address, and my never receiving it, I called my state attorney general and I had a FedEx the next day with a new code. In the meantime, I could not use my debit card, and had to transfer all my money into my bank account, which took from 3 to 7 days every time --- usually at least 5. 

I can't count the times my payment went into PayPal from a client and was not credited for sometimes 10 days. They always claim a "glitch," or say the client didn't send it, when I have confirmation that they DID send it. These aren't individuals, these are corporations sending this money, and they always confirm payment.

Now almost every penny that goes into PayPal gets immediately transferred out to my bank account. I use it to pay one bill a month to keep it alive, but I never use the debit card at all. I don't care how much cash back they offer me, I'm not leaving any money in that account so they can steal it. The lady I'm talking about -- they now have over $1,200 of her money and she can't pay her bills because of this ********.

So don't talk to me about how wonderful PayPal is. It's notorious for stealing people's money. If I had any other choice of how to get paid, I most certainly would use it.


----------



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

So it isn't illegal to have a Mexican (ie. Banamex) account on a dollar account with paypal.


----------



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a Banamex account. Both debit and credit cards. I have lived here for 30 years. I just opened the paypal account as I am renting rooms in my home, and it is easy for guests to pay through paypal. So I opened it with my AMX card from the USA. I probably should have opened it with the Mexican Bank, but I did not. Now I am trying to get paypal to accept a Banamex account, debit or credit. And, after Angelpie's horror story, I am more completely confused. I dont want to loose this account. Just want to tie it to the Banamex account to put funds into it.


----------



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

No, the kids have CiBanco, which does not accept paypal. I have the Banamex account.


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

The way I understand it, you have to have a Mexican PayPal account to use a Mexican bank that pays in pesos if you are going to be logging into the account from a Mexican IP address. I'm not sure if you can have a U.S. AND Mexican PP account, or if you can have an American bank on a Mexican PP account. It has something to do with the new banking laws that prevent people from stashing their money offshore. 

I know you can have a business and a personal PP account, so maybe you could have the Business acct. in one country and the Personal account in the other, although, you have to have a business account to have a PP debit card.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’ve had a PayPal account since before there was Mexico PayPal. The only account I have linked to it is in a Mexican bank (Bancomer). I can accept any currency PayPal offers – to date I’ve accepted payments in euros, dollars and Mexican pesos. It is converted to pesos, of course, if I download any of the balance to my Mexican bank account.
Likewise, I can make payments in whatever currency the seller asks for.


----------



## revkim (Jan 2, 2016)

So all I have to do is call paypal and ask for a 18 digit bank routing number as it will not fit on the USA account with only a 9 digit number? thanks k


----------

